# Live weight vs. dressed weight



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what weight I will want to butcher my Pekin ducks at if I want a 4lb carcass with the giblets included?

This is my first year raising these ducks commercially and my buyer wants them as close to 4 lbs as I can get them.

Any help would be greatly, greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I want to say that ours last year were around 6lbs live and weighed between 3.5 and 4 butchered at around 9-10 weeks. We didn't include giblets. I didn't keep great records though so hopefully someone who did can get you more accurate numbers


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I butchered Pekins at 8 weeks and they dressed out just under 5 pounds, but I did not include the neck and giblets.

I suggest that you contact Metzers because they supply most of the commercial duck raisers with their ducklings. They can probably tell you what weight to butcher at to get a 4 pound dressed duck.

Warning, Pekins will turn corn straight into fat. I recommend that you do not feed any corn.


----------

